# Staffpad on older iPads...



## SamRussell (Dec 10, 2021)

I've been interested in trying out Staffpad for a while now. While the new iPad Pro's look incredible, they're a bit out of my price range, so I'm thinking of getting a second hand iPad Pro for using Staffpad. 

So for those who have been using Staffpad on older iPads, have you had any problems with it? What iPad Pros do you think are up to the task of handling a big score?

I would initially be using it for writing string quartets, but also orchestral music, opera and instrumental rock guitar.

Thanks for any help you can provide!


----------



## Insert.Coin (Dec 10, 2021)

2nd gen 12.9 iPad Pro handles it without issue. Couple crashes here and there but I think that's more due to the software than the hardware. I haven't tried loading hundreds of tracks but I imagine if you need hundreds, all with vst's, you'll need the newest M1 iPads. Still, I've got some orchestral works (strings, ww's, brass, percussion, synth) with a lot of detailed articulations and dynamic changes and it runs smooth.


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 10, 2021)

I have the current-generation iPad Pro M1 12.9" with 16 GB of RAM and StaffPad occasionally crashes here, too, so I don't think it's a hardware issue.

Keep in mind that a 2019 iPad Pro 12.9" gets you 6 GB of RAM, which is three time as much as a first-generation iPad Pro 11".


----------



## Jett Hitt (Dec 10, 2021)

The iPad Pro 2020 seems to handle everything quite well, as it should. The problem comes when pieces start extending past 10-12 minutes. It was just announced that Apple is releasing yet another iPad Pro this year, perhaps with the M1 Pro or Max chips. It might even have an M2. So I would think that the 2018 and 2020 iPad Pros, assuming you can find one, would be considerably cheaper after the new one is released.


----------



## SamRussell (Dec 11, 2021)

Insert.Coin said:


> 2nd gen 12.9 iPad Pro handles it without issue. Couple crashes here and there but I think that's more due to the software than the hardware. I haven't tried loading hundreds of tracks but I imagine if you need hundreds, all with vst's, you'll need the newest M1 iPads. Still, I've got some orchestral works (strings, ww's, brass, percussion, synth) with a lot of detailed articulations and dynamic changes and it runs smooth


That's good to know, thank you! It's impressive Staffpad still runs smoothly on that old hardware.

I wouldn't want to run 100s of tracks, it's useful to know the old hardware is still up to it.



Symfoniq said:


> I have the current-generation iPad Pro M1 12.9" with 16 GB of RAM and StaffPad occasionally crashes here, too, so I don't think it's a hardware issue.
> 
> Keep in mind that a 2019 iPad Pro 12.9" gets you 6 GB of RAM, which is three time as much as a first-generation iPad Pro 11".


That's useful to know that the occasional crashing is something to expect and a software problem. 

And a good pointer on the RAM in 2019 iPad Pro's, thank you for pointing that out.


Jett Hitt said:


> The iPad Pro 2020 seems to handle everything quite well, as it should. The problem comes when pieces start extending past 10-12 minutes. It was just announced that Apple is releasing yet another iPad Pro this year, perhaps with the M1 Pro or Max chips. It might even have an M2. So I would think that the 2018 and 2020 iPad Pros, assuming you can find one, would be considerably cheaper after the new one is released.


That's a good pointer... I'll have to see if I can wait that long!


Thanks for the responses everyone!


----------



## aeliron (Jan 5, 2022)

2015 IPad Pro. Recognition rate is horrific.


----------



## aeliron (Jan 6, 2022)

OK, watched a video suggested by Gingerbread, and the "notes first, tap outside (for recognition of the notes) then back to add other info" really helped. Still frustrating sometimes (why can't it recognize accents more reliably?), but definitely better. For the money it's a great way to sketch ideas at the very least. Dunno about ease of exporting e.g. to Dorico, but that will come later. (Someone recommended making sure your instrument names are EXACTLY the same for that, BTW)


----------

